

Ask HN: What revenue sources exist for content based sites? - badmash69

I have read the techcrunch teardown (http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/10/teardown-13-ways-10-million-revenues/) and I understand ad-supported sites are very tough to execute. However, if one were contemplating running  a content site, what sources of revenues exist ? How do you go about it ? Any ad network and affiliate network you would recommend ?
======
badmash69
So if the minimum revenue expectation from a website is $10k ( with salary and
other operating costs), how much traffic is needed to sustain that using the
revenue source ? How many daily/monthly unique visitors would one need? do ad
networks even consider you when you are starting out ?

